# Gartenbewässerung mit/ ohne Teich



## Illuminator (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,

um mich entscheiden zu können, bräuchte ich mal bitte ein wenig Input, Vor- und Nachteile beider Ansätze. Manchmal bin ich so entscheidungsunfreudig...

Ausgangssituation:
Brunnen mit Tauchpumpe der momentan auschließlich dazu dient, den Wasserstand im Teich bei großer Trockenheit dann und wann zu korrigieren.
Ziel:
Ich überlege das Brunnenwasser zur Gartenbewässerung zu nutzen.
Zwei Ansätze:
Da ich Hauswasserwerke mit Saugpumpen für recht fehleranfällig halte und kaltes Brunnenwasser nur bedingt sinnvoll zur Bewässerung von Pflanzen ist, möchte ich eine Art Pufferspeicher bauen.
Nun hätte ich erstens die Möglichkeit das Wasser aus dem Teich zu nutzen um zu gießen, also; Brunnen -> Teich -> Hauswasserwerk -> Gartenbewässerung.
Zweite Möglichkeit ohne Teich: Brunnen -> Regenfass -> Hauswasserwerk -> Gartenbewässerung.

Da mein Teich komplett ohne Technik gut bis sehr gut funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, ob das "Durchlaufen" des Gartenwassers einen Einfluß auf das System Teich haben könnte.

Was meint Ihr?
Wie gesagt, ich bin für jeden Input dankbar.

Gruß
Bodo


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenbewässerung mit/ ohne Teich*

Moin Bodo,
wir nutzen unser Brunnenwasser, aus 7 m Tiefe kommend, auch zur Bewässerung unseres Gartens. Bisher haben die Pflanzen keinen Schaden genommen, von wegen zu kaltes Wasser.
Mein Mann hat eine Beregnungsanlage durch unsere gesamten Beete gebaut, mit herkömmlichen Schläuchen und nur den teuren Anschlußstücken von bestimmtem Hersteller.
Funktioniert seit 7 Jahren tadellos...
Dieses Brunnenwasser nehmen wir auch um etwaige Wasserverluste im Teich auszugleichen, über einen separaten Schlauch, noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenbewässerung mit/ ohne Teich*

Servus Bodo

Am Ex-Schwimmteich habe ich es ähnlich gehand habt ...

Der Teich wurde mit Leitungswasser oder Brunnenwasser über ein Hauswasserwerk nachgefüllt und die Bewässerung der Pflanzen wurde mit einer automatischen Gießanlage aus dem Pumpenschacht (gereinigtes Teichwasser > nach Filterdurchlauf) des Filters durchgeführt.

Meines erachten ist das Teichwasser besser zum Gießen geeignet, da 

wärmer
gedüngt

Für den Teich ist ein kleiner Wasserwechsel auch net schlecht.

Allerdings bei kleiner Teichen würde ich es so nicht machen, so z.B. gieße ich aus meinem aktuellen Pflanzenteich nicht, da nur 8.000 Liter


----------



## Redlisch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gartenbewässerung mit/ ohne Teich*

Hallo,

wir giessen nur mit Teichwasser.

Am Teich ist ein Hauswasserwerk wo wir den Gartenschlauch anschiessen. Der Teich wird dann wieder mit Leitungswasser über einen Absetzzähler nachgespeisst.

Das Wasser aus dem Teich ist weicher, hat Nährstoffe und ist wärmer. Auch hat man gleich einen kleinen Wasserwechsel gemacht.

Axel


----------

